# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.5] DBMS is not supported in your current installation

## brania

Bonjour, 
je viens de creer une application sur PB 10.5 et quand j'essaye de me connecter j'ai le message suivant: "DBMS is not supported in your current installation"
comment faire ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## ElRed

Tu te connectes a quelle base de donnes ? SqlServer,.... ?

----------


## brania

je me connecte a une Base Sql Anywere de sybase

----------


## ElRed

Tu arrives  t'y connecter quand tu crees une datawindow ?
Si oui, ton "dbprofil" utilise "SYS Sybase ASE" ou autre chose (OleDB,....) ?

En gnral ce probleme vient soit :
-D'une mauvaise orthographe dans ta chaine de connection sur le nom de l'API de connexion 

-D'une DLL (la fameuse API de connexion) non accessible

----------

